# Water Hose



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I was wondering if i can use the water from my hose to fill, and do water changes with my tank. I dont know if it is dangerous or not


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

depends on what your whater is like. you have to watch for chlorine and other minerals. YOu can use water conditioner to help. it is very inexpensive.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

so how's aquasafe and prime expensive


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

You can get a bottle for like 2-10 bucks depending on how big you get.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i got like 2 gallons of aquaplus for like 10 bucks


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I fill my tanks with a hose. I just treat the water as I am filling.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

so let me get this straight you pour the water untreated and put dechlorinator at the same time you fill the tank up with hose water?


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

[quote name='froogle' post='1492428' date='May 30 2006, 07:33 PM']
I was wondering if i can use the water from my hose to fill, and do water changes with my tank. I dont know if it is dangerous or not :confused problems
hi buddy
i am using water from hose pipe for last couple of years after filling your tank use anti chlorine called GENESIS 10 drops per gallon or stress coat it works great good luck
shabbir


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

froogle said:


> so let me get this straight you pour the water untreated and put dechlorinator at the same time you fill the tank up with hose water?


Yes.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

isnt the hose water cold


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have it hooked to a bathroom faucet. Temp is pretty close to the same as the tank.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> isnt the hose water cold


from your outside hose....yes im sure it is i know mine is......nothing you can really do about that....how big is your tank...how much water do you take out....whats the temp of the water B4 you do a change


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

lucky do you think its risky that i use the cold AZZ hose water to do my changes because im getting piraya it might give em a shock so they wont be cannabalistic if it causes a little shock?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Should be ok as long as it comming from your sink, because there is not always good filters on outside fosets and you would get white crap in your tank. That also depends on the hose. Does it have stuff fall into your tank? Just think would I drink this water from this hose? Also as a personal preferance I put the water in a bucket with my decorinator just to make shure the clorine is broken down before I put it in the tank. I dont want any of that coming into contact with my fish.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

I tested my fauced water and then the HOSE water my faucet is a lot dirty becuz its full of NITRITE. AND I MADE MY DECISION IM GONNA USE THE HOSE FROM MY BACKYARD AND FILL THE TANK UP WITH IT AND THEN PUT DECHLORINATOR AFTERWARDS hope its not risky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

It sounds like you need a Python. Most garden hoses contain anti-mildew agents and other chemicals, I am a big fan of rather safe than sorry. Also if you get a python you can fill with the appropreate temperature of water.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=2937


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hmmm im juss gonna stick with the hose im on a budget


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Brosky! go down to Pet co and get a hose adapter for like 5 bucks. then you can take your water house and hook it up to your faucet. then you can use warm water and save your heater from working overtime and possibly shocking your fish. 
Personally I fill a 18 gal rubbermaid tub with water and conditioner and let that sit while I clean and drain 30%ish from my tank each week. then I take the intake from my cannister filter and use that to get the water back in to the tank but first hitting the filter for additional cleaning. Not sure if this actually does anything but it does make it easier to fill the tank.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

do they sell hose adapters in petsmart


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

One more thing I forgot to add. If you poor this water into the tank with the filter on it could suck clorinated water into the filter killing the bacteria. Not good. Just fill up a bucket and then anti clorine it. then put it in the water. much better for the tank.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Fu** now that you said that damnit know i wont do it back to back breaking water trips back and forth


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

froogle said:


> I was wondering if i can use the water from my hose to fill, and do water changes with my tank. I dont know if it is dangerous or not


WHY SURE YOU CAN. JUST MAKE SURE TO ADD DECLORINATOR AFTER DOING SO. YOU CAN BUY A BOTTLE FROM YOUR LFS.

ICEMAN!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

froogle said:


> do they sell hose adapters in petsmart


I'm sure they do. they sell them at all fish petstores. If no you can allways order online. 
but they don't have petsmart out here anymore so I don't know for sure.


----------

